# Need help with information on how to move my budgie to the states.



## PhillipTruong (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi, I have a budgie in New Brunswick Canada. My family and I are moving to the states(Houston, Texas). I need help on how I can get my bird From Canada to Houston. Any help is appreciated  :cobalt:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Have a look at the info in this link it will help you determine what is needed. https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ou...uct-import-information/ct_animal_imports_home


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

What's your backup plan? I know it's not nice to think about, but it's good just in case.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Cody has provided you with an excellent link that gives you the information needed to know which agencies to contact in order to bring your budgie into the U.S. from Canada. :yes:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

